# flying squirrels



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Leave the lights on. They are nocturnal and have large, light gathering eyes. I'd leave on all the cellar lights and leave a radio on a metal station. They'll soon look for a darker, quieter home.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Take the time to find out how there getting in and seal it up.
They can do a lot of damage inside a home, including chewing on the wiring.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Davejss said:


> Leave the lights on. They are nocturnal and have large, light gathering eyes. I'd leave on all the cellar lights and leave a radio on a metal station. They'll soon look for a darker, quieter home.


 

I think country and western would work better:laughing:


----------



## novicejr (Jul 29, 2013)

chrisn said:


> I think country and western would work better:laughing:


Or put the radio on a *RAP station*. That would make me leave!

In any event, it sounds like you need to establish a flying squirrel *no-fly-zone*. 

On the serious side though, if you are even considering it, I'd avoid using poison. Although live rodents are bad, the stench of dead-smelly-decaying rodents you can't find are even worse. I speak from experience, though in my case it was natural causes.


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

When I was a teen we had a flying squirrel loose inside our house. Our living room had a huge, two-story window and I found him sitting on top of the curtains. I reached out to try to grab him and he jumped and I watched in fascination as he gracefully leaped off the curtains and glided down through the living room, then turned in the air and swerved into the den. Amazing little critters!

I also remember the next morning my brother was standing and watching tv while eating his breakfast and he felt something on his leg. He looked down and there was that flying squirrel, sitting on his foot.

Let's just say my brother gave him a kick-start on his next flying adventure. :laughing:


----------



## HenryJordan (Feb 19, 2014)

*Flying Squirrels*

I am not aware of flying squirrels. 
Please share pics of them if you can......


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

HenryJordan said:


> I am not aware of flying squirrels.
> Please share pics of them if you can......


http://video.nationalgeographic.com...rodents-and-rabbits/weirdest-flying-squirrel/


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

http://www.prosportstickers.com/product_images/b/rocky_bullwinkle_4__04070.jpg


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

We caught this little fellow in our house three years ago.


----------



## HenryJordan (Feb 19, 2014)

*Flying Squirrel*

Thank you Guys for sharing the images....


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Davejss said:


> Leave the lights on. They are nocturnal and have large, light gathering eyes. I'd leave on all the cellar lights and leave a radio on a metal station. They'll soon look for a darker, quieter home.



Yep. If they are coming in a certain place, another way to do it is to light up that spot from the outside with a spotlight. They will avoid light, whether inside or out.


----------

